# Nelson Sauvin



## Hoppomatic (20/7/17)

Hey guys,

Apologies if this question has been asked before already this year....anyone know of any Nelson Sauvin hops in Brisbane. Used up my last stash and hoping to track some more down although i think i might be flogging a dead horse.

Cheers guys!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/7/17)

No apology needed in my thinking. New thread on the product is good. Old treads can be somewhat defective since the migration etc.
Is it really that rare and hard to get at twice the price of any other hop?
Are they holding out to bump up the price?
Sorry, had to say it.. my bad. Its the one hop that sells at nearly twice the standard price.
I know its exotic. I have used it and would get it in plenty if I could (like other hops at the standard Hop price etc)


----------



## Brewman_ (20/7/17)

I love this hop. I miss it too.

The price is a complete reflection of the cost. Yep high. And at the moment it is not available at any price.

I take the view that I will get it if I can and it is not cheap to anyone, the retailers and end users. But if it is available, that way the choice is yours, and that is what it is. And there are other great hops, so lets not stress too much.

Demand out strips supply big time on this one. Many craft breweries can't get it at all and so have had to change their beers.

No one is holding this back. If they were last years crop would be available and there is nothing at all. Anyone got some 2015 or 2016 in good quantities?

The hop Is being used in some craft beers, and they have the whole lot allocated. Very disappointing.

NZ Hops are actively increasing production, but advise that won't materialise until crop year 2019.

I remain confident that Brewman will get some, it will be limited and it will be pricey, but I think that is better than ignoring it all together. And that is no different to what we had last year. And I have to say last years Nelson was the best I have ever had.

Cheers Brewman.


----------



## Cosh (21/7/17)

Craftbrewer have the 2015 organic version in stock on their website.

Or you could try another previously hard to get hold of NZ hop, Riwaka. Hoppy Days have heaps in stock.


----------



## unwrittenlaw (21/7/17)

Is it still used in fat yak?


----------

